# Recomended Indie dealers in BEDS



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi All, first post so be gentle. I'm looking for help in locating a good indie dealer for all servicing work on our just out of Warranty 2018 TTS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, APS in Brackley gets frequently recommened. Too far away perhaps?

APS VAG Indy
Brackley, Northamptonshire, United Kingdom NN13 7LE

Hoggy.


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

Cheers Hoggy, I'll have a look see ;-)


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

A little to far really Hoggy, thanks anyway!


----------



## Gal (Aug 9, 2021)

TT shop in Bedford?


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

Long gone, 2 years ago


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

FROM FACEBOOK

After a brief break caused by our workshop relocation, and compounded by the Covid pandemic, TTS is back by popular demand.
We will open our new facility, just south of Bedford, early July 2021
Its a whole new style of offering, in line with a changing world, and evolving customer needs -

- Appointment only workshop visits (we don't yet offer a drop in service at this new facility)
- Concierge style system of operation - premium levels of service personalised to each customer's needs
- Weekend to Weekend drop offs preferred to manage efficiency of the workshop and high quality services.
- Flexible alternative drop offs and collection times available on request, including out of hours.
- 121 Collection of vehicle from the local train station allowing customers to simply jump of the train home there and then (this was one of our previous post popular services)
- Detailed feedbacks of work required, and success of work done, including photographic details, sent by email remotely, as we were well known for.
- We have the same expert staff as ever, including 3 members of staff with over 60 combined years of experience with the Audi TT and other VAG vehicles.
- Same multiple award winning service and unrivalled expertise in this chassis / engine / car / brand / group.
- Based at our picturesque farm based facility in Lower Gravenhurst, Bedfordshire.

We're taking bookings from Thursday 1st July onwards, on a first come first served basis, and with the backlog of work requested, we expect to have a full workshop diary quite quickly.
For our valued previous customers, we have retained all vehicle service history, feedbacks and photography to aid the smooth transition back to looking after your precious vehicle. 
For those new owners, who never got to experience who we are, and what we do so differently, we'd be happy to explain more and give you the 'TTS' treatment when we first meet you.

Feel free to contact us via our social media DM's or by email on [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi QS 950, Interesting.
Hoggy.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Hoggy

Smaller scale than previous business at the moment. Had a cam belt done plus an interval service this week


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

qs950 said:


> Hi Hoggy
> 
> Smaller scale than previous business at the moment. Had a cam belt done plus an interval service this week


Hi, Too far away for me but Good to know.
Hopefully, their good name will return, because many have been disappointed with lack of info/communication over the last couple of years.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

That's great, will be in touch! Updating your website might be helpful.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

I did raise the website issue when I booked my car in, it's on the agenda! I believe they're moving slowly at the moment to keep it manageable. They had four vehicles in, all MK1s.

I was very happy with the work and service.


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

https://total-vag.co.uk/

These guys certainly know their way around a TT and not too far away


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

Found these guys so will give them a go in January.






St. Ives | Quattro Tech


Our Quattro Tech St. Ives branch is open to facilitate the town and its surrounding areas, including: Alconbury, Bluntisham, Brampton, Buckden, Colne, Earith, Fen Drayton, Fenstanton, Godmanchester, Great Stukeley, Hartford, Hemingford Grey, Hilton, Holywell, Huntingdon, Longstanton, Over...




quattro-tech.co.uk


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

Nobbyk said:


> Found these guys so will give them a go in January.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top quality service from these guys and would certainly use again.


----------

